# Swollen Eye Syrian Hamster?!



## Blujelly256 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good Evening all,

We have 2 Syrian hamsters both in separate cages in separate rooms.

I noticed that the younger hamster of the 2 has got a swollen right eye, I'm hoping the attachment is something you can see clearly. Is this common among hamster maybe if they injure themselves when they're out at night?

Or is it something else that needs attention of a vet, ill most likely be making an appointment during the day tomorrow, just wanted to know if there i anything that could be done now.

He doesn't seem to be in any pain he is his normal self but with a swollen eye.

Any advise would be great.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

the last photo it looks sore :-( if it were me i'd get him to the vet .


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd say he needs a vet it could just be an eye infection and hopefully nothing worse.

If he can close it ud bathe it with cooled boiled water.


----------



## Blujelly256 (Dec 18, 2013)

Afternoon all,

He is all ok just a bit of conjunctivitis, he has some eye drops for a week, but the vet seemed quite assuring with the fact that after 7 days his eye will be back to normally.

Thanks all


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just wondering what kind of bedding you are using? Very fine sawdust as opposed to large woodshavings can cause eye irritation (bits getting stuck into the eye), and any substrate made of pine wood can contain pine oils which again can cause irritation (or so they say, I never had trouble personally).

Try an eyewash like bloodrain suggests, but otherwise get him to a vet - they are so small if its anything serious you need to catch it quick.

Edit: oops we crossed posts - glad hammy is going to clear up


----------



## Blujelly256 (Dec 18, 2013)

Phoenix24 said:


> Just wondering what kind of bedding you are using? Very fine sawdust as opposed to large woodshavings can cause eye irritation (bits getting stuck into the eye), and any substrate made of pine wood can contain pine oils which again can cause irritation (or so they say, I never had trouble personally).
> 
> Try an eyewash like bloodrain suggests, but otherwise get him to a vet - they are so small if its anything serious you need to catch it quick.
> 
> Edit: oops we crossed posts - glad hammy is going to clear up


It fine to a degree i guess, we just get the normal stuff from pets at home like the own brand, they've both it since day 1. The vet looked and couldn't see anything under the eye lids (well not sawdust anyway).

But as i said he is still his normal self even yesterday when it looked worse. Still a bit swollen and didn't have as much guck so to speak.

The drops seemed to have helped straight away he's eye is open just small swelling now.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

He might have just scratched the cornea on something, hopefully the drops will sort it out.

I used woodshavings for years and only switched to wood pellets (usually sold as cat litter or tortoise bedding) because my mum had asthma. But yes the really fine sawdust was a bit of a nightmare - got everywhere. I'm sure the pets at home stuff is fine...

Get well soon hammy


----------

